# Stabilized Spalted Dogwood



## MRDucks2 (May 23, 2021)

Back into my stash of Dogwood thanks to pschwizz. Handful of stabilized blanks still warm from the oven. Love this wood.


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 23, 2021)

I had some once, beautiful spalting with pinks and creams. Even cut some crossgrain and got some good figure showing.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 23, 2021)

Nice Mike!


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 23, 2021)

Pretty nice looking blanks Mike.  Can't wait to see them turned.


----------

